# mensch ärger dich nicht



## jack95 (3. Dez 2013)

Hallo!
Ich versuche mich gerade in 3 D programmierung in java.
Ich wollte eigentlich ein mensch ärger dich nicht spiel machen, die mechanik denk ich wird mir weniger probleme bereiten, aber ich hab kaum ahnung von 3d... deshalb mal solche fragn:
wie kann ich ein brett als hintergrund machen? Und wie kann ich die figuren auf dieser ebene bewegen, bzw wie werden objekte allgemein bewegt?
Danke für eure hilfe, jack


----------



## Gucky (3. Dez 2013)

Du musst dir angucken, aus welchem Blickwinkel und welcher Entfernung du auf das Brett guckst und dieses entsprechend verzerren. Ebenso mit den Spielfiguren. Dazu empfehle ich dir eine Klasse Render zu machen, die sich das Ganze anguckt und dann entscheidet, wie das darzustellen ist.
Der Standort von Objekten wird durch zwei oder in der Dredimensionalität drei Variablen beschrieben. Das Objekt bewegst du, indem du die Variablen änderst und das Objekt neu zeichnest.


----------

